# Souci Magic Mouse



## daphone (22 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un soucis avec ma magic mouse achetée il y a quelques jours. Impossible de faire le swip a deux doigts gauche droite pour faire précédent suivant dans safari, ça marche dans le finder pourtant. Mais dans Safari, vers la gauche ça masque la fenetre dans le dock immédiatement !! une solution SVP ?


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Décembre 2009)

Tu as installé quelque chose pour modifier le comportement de la souris (genre, ce dont je parlais au-dessus) ou tu utilises uniquement le pilote d'Apple ?

Si réponse une : vérifie déjà que tu n'as pas affecté un raccourcis spécial pour Safari impliquant cette action

Si deux : Heu... Ben pas d'idée à part désactiver et réactiver la fonction dans les prefs système.


----------



## daphone (22 Décembre 2009)

J'ai installé bettertouchtools et un autre dont je me souviens plus du nom, pour essayer, mais finalement, je me perdais dans les fonctions alors j'ai desinstallé, me disant que j'allais d'abord dompter la bete avec le simple pilote Apple. Et je n'avais pas encore essayé le swip a ce moment là..


----------



## Paski.pne (22 Décembre 2009)

Malheureusement, là,  je n'ai pas de solution à t'offrir.

Peut-être y a-til des restes des applications qui créent un conflit ? Regarde voir si par exemple il reste des fichiers de préférences dans ta Bibliothèque>Preferences. Le fichier .plist de betterTouch Tool porte ce nom :
com.hegenberg.BetterTouchTool.plist

Tu le vires. Pour ton autre appli, là... C'est sans moi


----------



## daphone (22 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour le nom du fichier, j'ai tout supprimé, et toujours rien (idem pour l'autre application), j'ai même supprimé le fichier com.apple.driver.AppleBluetoothMultitouchmouse.plist et pareil.

D'ailleurs, la première fois que j'ai branché ma magic mouse "sans nom", elle s'est appelée souris de "monnom", puis quand je l'ai branchée sur un autre mac, elle est devenue "souris de nomdemonpote", mais impossible qu'elle revienne sur mon nom ! Il y a un moyen de tout rénitialiser cette souris ? Merci


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2009)

Réinitialiser, je ne sais pas. Mais pour le nom, ça se passe dans les prefs système>Bluetooth, tu sélectionnes ta souris, puis tu cliques en bas sur les bouton des actions (le petit rouage). Tu auras alors la possibilité de la renommer.

Tu devrais aussi relancer Safari pour voir s'il y a eu du changement.


----------



## daphone (23 Décembre 2009)

ah j'ai retrouvé mon post !  C'est ok pour renommer la souris, je suis passé par là, merci beaucoup. 
J'en ai profité pour supprimer tous les profils bluetooth et réinstaller jumeler la souris. 

Toujours pareil avec Safari... et même Firefox, le swip deux doigts gauche équivaut à un Pomme + H


----------



## Paski.pne (23 Décembre 2009)

Désolé, je n'ai pas de solution


----------



## daphone (23 Décembre 2009)

Merci quand même ! 

Demain je vais l'essayer sur un autre mac, si pareil : problème souris. Si ça marche, problème logiciel sur mon mac.. à  suivre..


----------



## daphone (23 Décembre 2009)

Bon, testé sur un autre mac et ça marche parfaitement ! donc ça vient de mon mac.. je vais essayer de tout desinstaller et voir les fichiers plist a supprimer également..


----------

